# C# SQLite DataAdapter Update Problem



## Eichhoernchen09 (30. März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: ich möchte das vom SQLiteCommandBuilder erzeugte Update Command nutzen, um den SQLiteDataAdapter zu aktualisiseren, aber es funktioniert nicht!

Mein Code:

Connect-Button-Click:

string cs = @"Data Source=test.db";
string query = "select * from Texte";
sconn = new SQLiteConnection(cs);
sconn.Open();

sds = new DataSet("Mein DatenSet");
sda = new SQLiteDataAdapter(query,cs);
sda.Fill(sds);
dataGrid.DataSource = sds;

SQLiteCommandBuilder cmdBuild = new SQLiteCommandBuilder(sda);


Die Daten werden problemlos angezeigt.
Nun möchte ich, dass bei Änderungen am Datagrid diese auch in die DB übernommen werden. Das realisierte ich folgendermaßen:

private void dataGrid_CurrentCellChanged(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
{
sda.Update(sds);
sds.AcceptChanges();
}

Exakt dieser Code funktioniert bei Oracle und auch bei Access, aber nicht bei SQLite. Es kommt immer die Meldung:

Eine nicht behandelte Ausnahme des Typs 'System.InvalidOperationException' ist in sqlite.net.dll aufgetreten.
Zusätzliche Informationen: The connection must be open to call ExecuteReader

Dabei ist der Verbindungsstatus ganz sicher offen. Das sieht man bei lokalen Debuggen.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?  Danke!


----------

